# roter Papyrus?



## sister_in_act (9. Aug. 2007)

hallo

ich war gestern in der stadt und habe vor einem blumenladen eine große pflanzschale mit einer art __ schilf mit roten blättern gesehen.blüten waren keine daran.höhe etwa 60 cm
auf nachfrage sagte mir die  verkäuferin es sei roter __ papyrus.habe in der datenbank nichts gefunden und frage deshalb hier:

gibt es roten papyrus und wenn ja
wo bekomme ich ihn her?

lieber gruß 
ulla


----------



## Baitman (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

Hi!

Kenne auch nur die Grüne Variante... Ist aber meines Wissens nicht Winterhart, also nix für den Teich... Eine Rote Variante dürfte noch empfindlicher sein... Sorry, habe auch danach gegoogelt und nichts über eine Rote finden können...  Ist aber echt ne tolle Pflanze...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

Hi Ulla,

Von "Roter Papyrus" hab ich auch noch nie was gehört oder gelesen . Papyrus sieht jedenfalls dem Zyperngras sehr ähnlich (gehört zur selben Familie - langer runder fingerdicker markiger Stengel mit einem großen aber deutlich feinerem Blattquirl an der Spitze). Ich selbst kenne nur ein Gras mit mehr oder weniger roten Blättern und das ist das __ Blutgras - Imperata cylindrica "Red Baron". Das kommt auch mit der Größe und den schilfähnlichen Blättern hin, und blüht auch nur sehr selten.

MfG Frank


----------



## Dodi (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

Moin Ulla!

Roten Papyrus habe ich noch nie gesehen, gehört auch noch nichts davon.

Evtl. könnte es sich bei der Pflanze um die rote Variante des NEUSEELAND-FLACHS - PHORMIUM TENAX PURPUREUM handeln.

Schau mal hier

Was meinst Du, war das diese Pflanze? - Ich kann, wenn Du möchtest, nachher auch noch ein Foto machen, hab ihn im Kübel.


----------



## Baitman (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

@Frank

Das __ Blutgras sieht toll aus, danke für den Tip.

Hab in meinem Garten Rote Hirse sitzen. Sieht auch sehr schön aus. Ist jedoch eher zweifarbig rot/grün. 

Hier findest du ne Abbildung:

http://www.pflanzen-vielfalt.de/product.php?products_id=910447

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Armin (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

Ahoi,

es gibt auch ein rotes Lampenputzergras 

http://davesgarden.com/pf/go/1491/


Ist aber leider auch nicht richtig winterhart.

Sieht aber auch als Kübelplanze klasse aus.

Gruß Armin


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

hallo ihr lieben

vielen dank für eure schnellen antworten.

ich glaube mit ziemlicher sicherheit  hat Dodi das rätsel gelöst. (moin Dodi auch  )

kannst du mir sagen wie empfindlich die pflanze ist?
vom letzten winter mal abgesehn kanns bei uns schonmal -20° werden...
ich hätte sie sehr gern am teich , sehe allerdings, daß du sie im kübel hast.daher denk ich, du holst sie über winter in einen  frostsicheren raum??
__ pampasgras hat bei mir zB nicht überlebt.
hast du sie als pflanze gekauft oder aus samen gezogen?

im wintergarten hab ich zur winterzeit alle plätze ausgebucht mit gepflänz*, daher brauch ich eine absolut frostharte version.
wenns nicht  diese ist, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
sollte nicht zu stark wuchern..

liebe grüße 

ulla


----------



## Dodi (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

Hallo Ulla!

Also, den Flachs habe ich als Pflanze bekommen. Er ist leider nur bis ca. - 10° frosthart. Daher müsste er zumindest zeitweise ein etwas wärmeres Winterquartier erhalten, wenn tiefere Temperaturen erwartet werden. Zur Not geht aber auch im kühlen Keller oder Garage, falls Du dort noch ein Plätzchen für ihn hättest... 

Ich habe derzeit noch einen Test mit dem "normalen" (grün-gelb gebändert) Flachs laufen, der ist seit 2005 im Garten ausgepflanzt, allerdings an etwas geschützter Stelle. Davon ist einiges zurückgefroren, aber ein kleiner Teil hat die letzten Winter überlebt. Dieses Jahr haben wir unseren "normalen" Flachs geteilt und die Hälfte davon in den Garten gesetzt. Dieser wird jedoch bei Bedarf dann etwas abgedeckt und evtl. sogar beheizt.

Was mir noch einfällt, möchtest Du am Teich etwas kaschieren oder "nur" eine schöne, winterharte, immergrüne Pflanze? Da müsste ich mir evtl. dann noch etwas überlegen... 

P.S.: Manche Blumenladen-Verkäuferinnen haben ja wohl keine Ahnung, "roter Papyrus"...:crazy:


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

huhu Dodi

P.S.: Manche Blumenladen-Verkäuferinnen haben ja wohl keine Ahnung, "roter Papyrus"...
 
dacht mir doch gleich , da stümmt was nich g* und laut ihrer aussage absolut winterfest :crazy:  

aber *frau* weiß ja , wo man nachfragen darf  

ich bin ein gräserfreak.hab schon ein paar sorten im garten in teichnähe und liebe es, wenn auch im winter der rauhreif diese so wunderschön aussehen läßt.
kaschieren muß ich nicht damit,-soll nur  als kontrast zu der grünen hecke im hintergrund wirken.
als ich das --ähem*-- nichtpapyros* sah und es mich so ansah als wollte es sagen : nimm mich mit, ich passe gut bei dir  , da hab ich halt mal nachgefragt.
wenn der pott , in dem es saß , nicht wie ein überdimensionales küchensieb ausgesehen hätte und das ganze teil nicht lockere 59 Euronen gekostet , wärs wahrscheinlich um mich geschehen gewesen-aller vernunft zum trotz.

ich bin auch vorm haus noch demnächst tätig.  will eine kleine steinfläche mit größeren quarzit steinen und etwas edelsplit plus eben einem schönen gras, __ schilf oder etwas in der art anlegen.sozusagen in der rasenfläche , aber mit alter teichfolie geschlitzt, um das unkraut fernzuhalten ,unterlegt.
also plätze zum einsetzen hätte ich noch einige 

du siehst , Dodi...ich werde in diesem leben nie mehr fertig.


----------



## Dodi (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

Hi Ulla!

Schau Dir doch mal diese Seite an - vielleicht findest Du da etwas an Gräsern, die Dir und dem Klima zusagen. 

Bei Deinen weiteren gestalterischen "Umbauten" wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Dodi 

allerdings ...wenn ich an mein konto und das gesicht meines Göga denke    

das ist ja die versuchung schlechthin für mich. 

ich glaube ich muss noch ein grundstück zukaufen, um alle die hübschen gräser zu pflanzen, die da so ins auge stechen 

aber keine frage Dodi, da werde ich fündig.
werde ein bild einstellen sobald ich habe , was mir so vorschwebt.

lieber gruß

sister


----------



## fleur (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> __ schilf mit roten blättern höhe etwa 60 cm roter papyrus
> 
> ...


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

Servus Ulla

Hatte auch im ehemaligen Garten eine Gräsersammlung:

 

 

 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

Hi Fleur,

das ist ein Neuseelandflachs (Phormium tenax "Atropurpureum"). In der Winterhärte etwas besser als __ Oleander, wie Du schon gemerkt hast, frostfreie Überwinterung ist dem Wachstum aber deutlich förderlicher (einer meiner Sämlinge (normale grüne Form) den ich vor 6 Jahren einem Kumpel geschenkt hab hat dieses Jahr das erste mal geblüht, bei dem sind die Blätter jetzt fast 2,5m lang. Ist aber kein Gras sondern gehört in die Agavenverwandtschaft

MfG Frank


----------



## sister_in_act (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

huhu fleur

wenns dunkelrot ist dann meinen wir das gleiche.
bring mal so ein eimerchen voll mit 

 ahhh  Digicat

schööööön.
hatte mal den versuch vor jahren mit __ Pampasgras gemacht , ist mir aber eingegangen . falsche pflege, falscher boden oder frost --kein plan.aber sieht soo toll aus !

@Knoblauchlröte

weia-->>2,5 m 
dann sollte es wohl solitär stehen , damit es zur geltung kommt...
liegt doch sicher aber auch an den bedingungen wie boden , temperatur usw ob es so gewaltig wird..oder? 

weil wir grad dabei sind :
es gibt einen bambus, den man wohl unbedenklich am teichrand setzen kann.ich habs irgendwo gelesen , aber mir nicht abgespeichert.
weiß es zufällig jemand wie der genau heißt und wo man ihn bekommen kann?

liebe sonntagsgrüße an euch

ulla


----------



## Armin (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: roter  Papyrus?*

Ahoi,

du meinst wohl den Fargesia in seinen Sorten. Gartenbambus ist einer der wenigen horstbildenden Arten, obwohl er nicht zu den Bambus gehört.

Gruß Armin


----------

